

Quantopian: algorithmic investing platform - thinxer
https://www.quantopian.com/home

======
johnm111888
"Algorithmic investing has long been a high-priced, secret weapon used by Wall
Street" Fails to note most algorithmic trading on the street is HFT. Being a
retail investor running your own algorithms would be extremely difficult to
profit from. Great coding practice though.

